# How to install new electrical box without attic access



## Leah Frances (Jan 13, 2008)

Why not go in through the attic? You have to have a reason, and if you let us in on it, we might be better able to help you.


----------



## gilmores33 (Feb 14, 2010)

Leah Frances said:


> Why not go in through the attic? You have to have a reason, and if you let us in on it, we might be better able to help you.


no access from attic. kitchen is on first floor. attic is above second floor.

thanks.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

I would suggest something such as this:

http://images.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http://www.galesburgelectriclighting.com/store/files/images/large/d_4976.jpg&imgrefurl=http://www.galesburgelectriclighting.com/store/product.php%3Fproductid%3D3639&usg=__d6GL3Pqv8E66KDAbzChfPd-isok=&h=300&w=300&sz=17&hl=en&start=12&um=1&itbs=1&tbnid=lI20XKpJr_YkbM:&tbnh=116&tbnw=116&prev=/images%3Fq%3Dfan%2Brated%2B%2Bbox%2Bwith%2Bbracket%26hl%3Den%26safe%3Doff%26rlz%3D1C1CHMB_enUS354US354%26sa%3DG%26um%3D1

If you look at that, you will see you can get quite close to the ceiling joist.

there are boxes that would straddle the joist is that would work better for you.

an exapmple here The obvious one, top left of the picture.

do you realize you cannot cover the old box with drywall if there is wires in it, right?


----------



## gilmores33 (Feb 14, 2010)

nap said:


> I would suggest something such as this:
> 
> http://images.google.com/imgres?img...n&safe=off&rlz=1C1CHMB_enUS354US354&sa=G&um=1
> 
> ...


i like the idea of using the box that connects directly below the joist. that seems like a solid idea in this case.

in looking at the link with the brace, i don't see anything that shows the box being very close to the joist. so you're saying i could use a brace even though i'll be within an inch or two of the joist?

I've already removed the old box and will use the wires that ran to that box for the new one. i plan on simply patching the hole where the previous box was and closing it off. is that okay?

thanks again for the help.

KC


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

the box is movable along the entire brace. You can the edge of the box within a bout 1/2 inch of the joist.

to install, the box is taken off the brace. then the brace is put in place and part of it twists to lengthen the brace. Then the box it put back on the brace.

and yes, as long as you remove the wires from the old box, you can remove it or leave it in and patch as desired.


----------



## gilmores33 (Feb 14, 2010)

nap said:


> the box is movable along the entire brace. You can the edge of the box within a bout 1/2 inch of the joist.
> 
> to install, the box is taken off the brace. then the brace is put in place and part of it twists to lengthen the brace. Then the box it put back on the brace.
> 
> and yes, as long as you remove the wires from the old box, you can remove it or leave it in and patch as desired.


the old box has been nailed to the joist. i destroyed it removing it since i figured i couldn't use that type of box in the current project. i have no way of getting a hammer up into the ceiling.

sounds like both ideas will work. if it were you, would you use the brace method or the method that attaches the box directly to the joist?


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

depends where I needed the box. If you want the light exactly where the joist is, I would use the saddle box. If not, then the box with the brace.


----------



## gilmores33 (Feb 14, 2010)

nap said:


> depends where I needed the box. If you want the light exactly where the joist is, I would use the saddle box. If not, then the box with the brace.


right under the joist is fine so I'll go that direction. thanks again for the info. greatly appreciated.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

so you are using the wire that ran to the old box since it runs along that joist yes? not splicing wires then patching hole, sorry to ask but people do that


----------



## gilmores33 (Feb 14, 2010)

tpolk said:


> so you are using the wire that ran to the old box since it runs along that joist yes? not splicing wires then patching hole, sorry to ask but people do that


that's correct. the wire that ran to the old box actually runs right past where the new box will be installed.


----------

